# I Confess...



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I have been trying to research fertilization techniques & have to confess I am more of a moron than I was before. I'm just starting to understand the chemistry part, I never took it in school, & that was over 20 years ago, regardless. It's the math that is killing me. 
Right now, I'm getting too much info & haven't yet sorted it out enough to put it to use yet, so can you gurus help me out?
O.K., here is my story, forgive me if I ramble..
I have a 20 gal high w/3.25 wpg, a kinda lame hagen co2 unit that I don't think is giving me enough co2 (I'll probably end up w/a bigger diy co2 unit later, switching the hagen over to a small tank which I have on order) 
I have the usual beginner ferts, the seachem flourish supplement, the iron & the excel..I found a good dosing schedule for that on another search & will try that.
My problem is the macros.
I have green spot algae & read that it's due to a phosphorus deficiency-so I bought the Fleet enema. (I haven't tried it yet)
I've tested my tap water at 12.5 nitrates, looking back thru my info, it usually tests in the tank between 12.5 & 25..
I don't think I have a heavy fish load..or do I? I have 8 small tetras of varying sizes, 3 otos, 7 ghost shrimp & a snail. I wouldn't say the tank is heavily planted, but there is quite a bit in there.

How much of this Fleet enema stuff should I add to my 20 gal? And how often? I am just looking for a good starting point to go on while I figure out everything else. :icon_hang 
Can you help a rookie out? I would be forever grateful!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd aim for 1ppm using the calculations found here. Should be about .6ml or 6 drops


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

With over 3wpg I would shoot at least 1 1/2 ml Fleet, the greenspot is also related to poor C02 along with low P04, get a glass diffusor and throw the ladder out the window 
Reduce your light intesity a bit till you can do better on the C02.

Aquaticmagic has diffusor's in the FS or sponsor forum for cheap...


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the kind replies! 
I agree, this co2 just isn't enough for this tank..I'm going to end up using it in my 12 gal when I set that up, & see how it goes. I did find a great recipe for it that seems to work well-whoever thought of it also gets many thanks, they will save me a fortune, freeing me from the store bought packets!
I can't afford to get anymore lighting right now & am going to be researching a diy co2 unit design soon that might help get things cranking in here, & will look for the glass diffuser.
The other day I put about 2 ml of Fleet into the tank..the growth seems to have picked back up again.
I'll be investing in some dry ferts as soon as I get a little more confidence in what to do.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

SkinniMini said:


> I'll be investing in some dry ferts as soon as I get a little more confidence in what to do.


You really do need to be using some other fertilizers than what you are.

Do you have $10? That's about all it takes to get into dry ferts very quickly. Anything like Seachem, etc, will cost more than that just to get started and won't last you nearly as long. Literally, dry ferts will cost you less than $1 per month.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Turbomkt has it dead on. Dry ferts are super cheap and last forever. 
There's a DIY CO2 thread with a glass diffuser from aquabotanic in the AB sponsor forum. I think it's called the mini mighty or mighty mini..something like that. Looks mighty powerful, and it's pretty cheap too, and I think Robert Hudson just got in a new shipment.

-SULLY


----------

